# frajírek



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to znamená?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Dandy, ale trochu kontextu by neuškodilo.


----------



## parolearruffate

Kontext moc nepomůže, mluví o člověku, který se nikdy objevil. 
Fakt ne, jo? pokoušel ho frajírek. 
Je oblečený pruhovaným tričkem a koženou bundou, víc se neví.


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Kontext moc nepomůže, mluví o člověku, který se nikdy objevil.
> Fakt ne, jo? pokoušel ho frajírek.


Ale samozřejmě, že pomůže.  To, jakým tónem ten člověk mluví, mi o něm řekne hodně. Když to mu slovu nerozumíš, nepoznáš, co ostatním pomůže. 

Quindi un giovanotto ardito, uno sfacciato, uno spocchione...

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, máš pravdu. Děkuju


----------

